# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  CNN Anchor Refers to Dallas Gunmans Actions as Courageous and Brave

## Trinnity

During a discussion on the Dallas Police headquarters shooting this afternoon, CNN anchor *Fredricka Whitfield* appears to have _really_ misspoken in referring to the gunmans actions as courageous and brave.
Whitfield was speaking to CNN legal analyst *Philip Holloway* when she said this:


It was very courageous and brave, if not crazy as well, to open fire on the police headquarters, and now you have this scene, this standoff. So you believe these are the hallmarks of more than one persons involvement.
http://www.mediaite.com/tv/cnn-ancho...ous-and-brave/

----------

Old Ridge Runner (06-14-2015),Pregnar Kraps (06-14-2015)

----------


## Rudy2D

"Courageous 'n' brave 'n' stuff."   :Biglaugh:

----------


## nonsqtr

Do you think it was a gaffe or do you think it was a deliberately planted seed from the left?

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

That's almost EXACTLY what lost Bill Maher his ABC show, _"Politically Incorrect,"_ IIRC.

He commented on the courage it took for the 9/11 hijackers to do what they did.

Which was actually a fair statement but a stupid one considering the climate and the audience.

Like Michael Richards repeatedly calling some Black hecklers, "_******s_."

First, Bill Maher.




He would win the argument. But that's all he'd win. He lost fans and he lost his show.

And Michael Richards may have been trying to make a point, but he was walking a fine line between biting satire and just venting his frustration with what were likely his true feelings.




Frederika Whitfield knows she has fans who consider an armed assault on a Police station as a noble act of defiance.

But her words are absolutely the wrong thing to say and the wrong, well, the wrong _everything_.

Time, place, audience.

_AND MESSAGE!_

It was wrong in every important way it COULD be wrong.

She walked that fine line and just did a swan dive.

It will be interesting to see what becomes of her career.

IF she still has one aside from her prospects of maybe working for al Jazeera.

And even they would be unlikely to hire her.

Muslims in America are still at the stage where they have to play nice.

An openly defiant and insurrectionist anchor who has demonstrated such a lack of self control would not be good for the Jihad.

Maybe Rev. Al will hire her.

If it were up to me she'd be O.U.T. Immediately.

A nationally broadcast news anchor commending a wild man with a mind set on murdering cops is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay over the line.

And what's even more frightening is that she MUST associate with lots of others who feel that same way in order for her to believe such a comment was acceptable in any way.

Her demonstration of values which view the gunman's actions as courageous is absolutely incompatible with the message every news organization must project today lest we encourage anarchy and insurrection.

I would kick her ass to the curb.

Free speech is one thing.

But along with that free speech comes responsibility and consequences.

Buh Bye, Bitch.

 :Douchebag:

----------

Daily Bread (06-14-2015),Old Ridge Runner (06-14-2015)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

She is a warped Left winger, the type we see littering the forums with their fringe ideas, lack of humor, passive-aggressiveness and passion to debase anyone and anything that isn't like her and her kind.

Fuck her with a cattle prod.




Disingenuous <removed>> while I agree with you that she is this and more, I find this term offense as i'm sure other women do.>>

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> ColonelNeville       5 hours ago         Fred the deadhead thinks and speaks this way because, as Evan Sayet  has empirically proven in his Kindergarten Of Eden book and YouTube  speech and his 'how liberals think' - that the modern day left liberal  will INVARIABLY side with evil over good, wrong over right and the  behavior that leads to failure.


http://therightscoop.com/fort-worth-...cka-whitfield/

----------


## Neo

> She is a warped Left winger, the type we see littering the forums with their fringe ideas, lack of humor, passive-aggressiveness and passion to debase anyone and anything that isn't like her and her kind.
> 
> Fuck her with a cattle prod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disingenuous <<REMOVED>>


Whoever shares a life with that interviewer is in for a rough ride.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (06-14-2015)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Whoever shares a life with that interviewer is in for a rough ride.


She sickens me and I dislike her immensely.

Kind of like that same _hatred_ my section Sergeant felt for Hanoi Jane.

 :Violent4:

----------


## Calypso Jones

she is playing a little role.  willingly.   She is expendable so she is the one to put forth the remark that the others can't/won't say at this moment.   But they think it.  

what's sad is that these people, media, leftists, become what appears the to the world to be the opinion, the character, the intelligence of Americans.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (06-14-2015),NuYawka (06-14-2015),Old Ridge Runner (06-14-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

de Toqueville, in  his writings talked about the inherent goodness in the American people.  what happened to us?

It is really up to us, those still left with some sanity to BE GOOD again.  It has got to start with US.   

I really believe that if this country could be saved from national calamity if every one would just simply acknowledge the authority of God, the left would not do it.  They would rather see this country brought to its knees rather than acknowledge God's authority.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (06-14-2015)

----------


## JackSchlitz

The pc/moderate and liberal elements(huge number)of republicans have been willing accomplices of the leftist betrayal of America....it began with Eisenhower sending forth federal troops to enforce integration and has gradually gained momentum....look at the fellow the cnn reporter was interviewing....why did he not object to her language?...look at john mccain, mitt romney, jeb bush and so on and so forth....all willing accomplices to the rise and dominance of political correctness........usually because they value their careers more than they do  America...........we need some patriot politicians who  will dare to speak the truth and then not turn around and apologize.

http://www.buckscountycouriertimes.c...b8b47fdba.html

----------


## Rudy2D

> The pc/moderate and liberal elements(huge number)of republicans have been willing accomplices of the leftist betrayal of America....it began with Eisenhower sending forth federal troops to enforce integration and has gradually gained momentum . . .  .


Ike was no leftist: "In his 1961 farewell address to the nation, Eisenhower expressed his concerns about future dangers of massive military spending, especially deficit spending and government contracts to private military manufacturers, and coined the term 'militaryindustrial complex'."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dwight_D._Eisenhower

----------


## gamewell45

> I really believe that if this country could be saved from national calamity if every one would just simply acknowledge the authority of God, the left would not do it.  They would rather see this country brought to its knees rather than acknowledge God's authority.


What about those who know no God??  What should they acknowledge?

----------


## Rudy2D

> What about those who know no God??  What should they acknowledge?


They should acknowledge that they are simple-minded nitwits.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (06-14-2015)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> Do you think it was a gaffe or do you think it was a deliberately planted seed from the left?


I think it was a deliberately planted seed from the left.

----------


## gamewell45

> They should acknowledge that they are simple-minded nitwits.


It still doesn't solve the problem at hand.

----------


## Rudy2D

> What about those who know no God??  What should they acknowledge?





> They should acknowledge that they are simple-minded nitwits.





> It still doesn't solve the problem at hand.


You didn't ask me to "solve the problem;" you asked a simple question--for which I provided the only viable answer.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> What about those who know no God??  What should they acknowledge?


  I included those people when I said the left.  Let's say that without a doubt they could be assured of a restored nation if they would just SAY they acknowledge the God of Creation.   no fine, no penalty, no outing of their acknowledgement, nothing.   they still wouldn't do it.   Know why?   Because they WANT to see the destruction of this country.

----------


## Sheldonna

> During a discussion on the Dallas Police headquarters shooting this afternoon, CNN anchor *Fredricka Whitfield* appears to have _really_ misspoken in referring to the gunmans actions as courageous and brave.
> Whitfield was speaking to CNN legal analyst *Philip Holloway* when she said this:
> 
> 
> It was very courageous and brave, if not crazy as well, to open fire on the police headquarters, and now you have this scene, this standoff. So you believe these are the hallmarks of more than one persons involvement.
> http://www.mediaite.com/tv/cnn-ancho...ous-and-brave/


Lol at the way his expression goes from wide smile to a "wtf" (at :19) in the video.  He's thinking...."did she just really say that, or did I imagine it?".

----------

DonGlock26 (06-14-2015)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> She is a warped Left winger, the type we see littering the forums with their fringe ideas, lack of humor, passive-aggressiveness and passion to debase anyone and anything that isn't like her and her kind.
> 
> Fuck her with a cattle prod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disingenuous >>REMOVED>>



As much as I despise the 'C' word, I think in this one case, I will definitely say that Fredricka Whitfield is the biggest c nut in this hemisphere. 


What a c you are Fredricka.

----------


## Daily Bread

It's a seed that knowingly or unknowingly the race has in its upbringing. They now feel empowered to take on all authority as the green light has been given by the media and even some really pathetic whites . If the shit does start flying when common sense comes back (and it will) it will be comical to see how these people try to maintain their opinions when the right goes on the warpath. Joe McCarthy will look like a cub scout when we start the purge. 
It be interesting to watch the dismantling of the educational system and the Democratic Socialist Party. And watch the little liberal white kids fighting Mexicans, that they protect,  mow my lawn.

----------


## patrickt

> Do you think it was a gaffe or do you think it was a deliberately planted seed from the left?


 I think it was simply what she believes. She admires the thugs.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (06-14-2015)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Do you think it was a gaffe or do you think it was a deliberately planted seed from the left?


That was just from the heart.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (06-14-2015)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> She is a warped Left winger, the type we see littering the forums with their fringe ideas, lack of humor, passive-aggressiveness and passion to debase anyone and anything that isn't like her and her kind.
> 
> Fuck her with a cattle prod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disingenuous <removed>> while I agree with you that she is this and more, I find this term offense as i'm sure other women do.>>


I agree with your taking this word out. And now that I know it is off limits I will go along with that standard.

But, Louis C.K. makes a humorously piquant commentary on censorship which fits here.

Enjoy!

----------

